# MBTI and Group Dynamics - Who plays the best leadership role



## Nynnu (Apr 22, 2010)

I have long read the theory of Management and Group Dynamics. However, I have yet to witness how such theory being put into the real working environment.

In some industries nowadays, projects are *intentionally* being created without clearly structured roles and responsibilities. 
Management does not point out the leader of the team, slowly observes behind the scene how each member interact with each other. 
A new leader is then expected to rise.

My question is, which MBTI type that you think will be most successful working in such environment and why?


----------



## Nynnu (Apr 22, 2010)

Hm.... no reply yet... Guess I need to move this into another Forum.


----------



## topgun31 (Nov 23, 2010)

Depending on the situation and goal, I'd say ENTJ or ENFJ


----------



## Nynnu (Apr 22, 2010)

topgun31 said:


> Depending on the situation and goal, I'd say ENTJ or ENFJ


Feels bad... I had created another similar thread at 
http://personalitycafe.com/myers-br...-dynamics-who-plays-best-leadership-role.html

Got about 2 pages of replies there.

Note to Moderator: In case that I am suggested to delete this thread, I am very happy to oblige


----------

